# Foul Weather Gear for Multi-Purpose Use



## superslomo (Jun 16, 2015)

I've got a gore tex jacket I've used for years, running towards the end of its service life, not specifically for boating, but just for everything... wear it to work, to fly fish, to hike, etc etc.

Wondering if anyone has suggestions for what kind of foul weather gear might be multi-purpose... can I get something (gore tex pro shell was my inclination) that would serve me for being on the water, and work well for shore as well? Or, should I just plan on heavier, less breathable stuff for being on the water, and get something separate for shore tasks?


----------



## kenr74 (Oct 13, 2012)

I think it all depends on what sort of weather you plan to face. We get it all here in Michigan, so it all depends on what season you are out in. Something that would keep you warm and dry in a November storm would be of little use in July. As for on or off boat, if you are not a slave to fashion, if it will keep you warm and dry on the boat, it will keep you warm and dry on land. I have no experience with the real high end foul weather gear, but my wife's West Marine foulies would serve as a fine jacket ashore, again assuming it made sense for the weather at the time. 
Unless you are in situations that require the expensive, high tech gear, I would think layering would be your best option for flexibility. A waterproof outer layer, with whatever insulating layers are needed underneath. Of course you would have to size things accordingly. I have used a kayaking spray jacket with good effect on the boat. In the summer I can wear it with just a light shirt underneath, as the spray jacket itself is pretty light. In the fall or spring, I can wear a fleece under layer and stay warm and dry.


----------



## superslomo (Jun 16, 2015)

I have worn a hard shell with layers for basically every possible activity. It's the heaviest duty gore text shell fabric they made at the time, but after more than 7 years of knocking around the city and woods, it's starting to lose it's cuff velcro, and the elastic is tearing through the seam on the bottom. I'm figuring a new gore tex pro shell, with as tough an outer layer as reasonably possible, for the time being it's not pressing for sailing, but in a few years (I keep gear, and try to buy good stuff that serves purpose), if I'm buying a $600 raincoat now, I'd hope it was reasonably effective on stormy water as well.

The likely use over time would include coastal sailing here in the northeast, into the LI Sound, maybe out to Block Island and towards Montauk if I'm lucky.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Well if you are getting a $600 rain coat then I would get a sailing specific one. They have high collars, and cuffs designed for boating. I have a Musto MPX that is really nice but I don't think I would pay the price (I did not buy it it was a prize in a contest) then again the whole set cost more than I paid for my boat. I do like the Musto and it is actual GoreTex most of the sailing brands are there own version of GoreTex. One thing if your jacket is leaking you can send it back to Gore and they will replace it if not repairable. That is why you pay so much for it. They have very good customer service. I will say the Musto stuff does seem like it would keep you dry in anything short of falling overboard.


----------



## Yorksailor (Oct 11, 2009)

I went skiing in my yellow Musto MPX...best ski gear I have ever used...really kept out the powder... but it did generate some funny comments about whether I was skiing of fishing!

Phil


----------



## sharkbait (Jun 3, 2003)

0


----------



## hangupndrive (May 4, 2007)

The stylish yet functional Gill OS2 ensemble complete with deck boots is great for kid's soccer games during the Pac NW fall.

Oh, works well in the open cockpit of the boat as well.

The bibs would be great for a snowboarder since they spend so much time sliding on their backsides. Nice patches. Not good for skiing as no edge guards.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Slomo-
Depending on what Gore-Tex you have, a lot of the real stuff came with a lifetime guarantee (from Gore) so when the Gore-Tex itself is failing, and that is unrelated to simple wear and tear of the garment, it is worth contacting Gore to see what the warranty might be. If it is covered, they'll ask you to mail it in, and if they find the Gore-Tex has failed, they'll usually offer to replace it with any comparable new product.
One reason that Gore-Tex is still pricey. They stand behind it.


----------

